# Esmoking Infographic



## devdev (24/1/14)

I am a huge fan of infographics - it's a great way to share information.

This one is particularly good.

(Source: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/e-cigarette-infographic/#.UuJFxRD8KUk)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/14)

Fantastic infographic. Thanks for sharing.


----------

